# Problem with Nforce ms-6367. Help me, please



## alex04

HI:

I have a MSI ms-6367 (Chipset: Nforce 220D - IGP 64/128) motherboard. I bought a Althon XP 2200+ CPU but the motherboard detects it as Duron TM 1800MHZ.

The Motherboard's manual says that it supports Athlon XP 2200+.

My Bios Version is 1.3 (date: 07/09/04)

How I solve this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Tapir

Are you sure of that bios date???  Go to msi site and search for latest bios.  Also after installing windows did you install the system drivers.  I think the cd brings a utility program that helps you detect system problems and select the corret bios.  If you need to flash be very careful.


----------

